# 3 mile bridge



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

If anyone is going to dive it I just happen to know where you can find a good anchor and chain :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear that there is a good anchor on the Tex Edwards too....


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's see 2 at 3 mile, 3 at Penn Hall, 2 at I 10 bridge rubble,,:banghead:banghead:banghead, ut I just started diving time to go recover some of them. sorry to hear about your loss. get in touch with sealark he'll have a replacement for a good price.



Kevin


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea I lost one at the Destin bridge last weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Reese...it wasnt there yesterday. I took a lift bag with me too. Of course the viz was so bad...I could been by it and not seen it.


----------

